

A MILLION Chrome users' data was sent to ONE dodgy IP address - Usu
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/04/08/one_million_chrome_users_data_stolen_browser_extension/

======
yebyen
A million users of one Chrome extension sent some data to the IP address of
the home office of the developers of that extension, a company. Hype title.

The security researcher/Analyst quoted in the article asserts the data went to
"One dodgy IP" address of a server in the US therefore he "would take an
educated guess it’s not going to be good news." No mention at all of what kind
of data it was, or if the data was encrypted in transit.

The only thing "sneaky" described in the article is the extension downloading
this functionality after a few days, ostensibly to avoid detection by a Google
review board or other security auditors.

------
devicenull
Why are MILLION and ONE capitalized?

~~~
jjulius
Clickbait.

